# Ford 5000 Hydraulics



## PMTECH (Jan 3, 2007)

New to site. Have F5000. Has double spool with detent remote control valve. No hydraulic pressure to front loader or three point. PTO works fine. Is there anything in remote control valve that can cause this symptom. Need some input.


----------



## darthikemed (Feb 9, 2013)

Welcome to the site!!!


----------



## okenadie (Feb 20, 2013)

Need a little more info. Are the hydraulics run from the PTO. Some are not. If they are then you need to check the pump first.


----------



## PMTECH (Jan 3, 2007)

Hydraulics for loader run from remote valve under seat. It is double spool with detent. 3 point run from there as well.


----------



## rzacc (Jan 15, 2007)

Pat: Have you gotten this figured out yet? I have a 5000, and while the hydraulic do work, they have been so frustrating!! I have an Easy On Loader and it has alwyas just barely worked. Hydraulics are so very anemic. It's the poor excuse for a pump that Ford put on these. New pumps are available from several sources...including one on ebay that claims 25 gpm. I dont know if that is legit...no Ford internal pump ever put out that much, but if so, that would solve the problem. Not sure I want to risk $350 to find out. Maybe someone else on the site could help...has anyone made that bet? 
If your pump is shot, which it sounds to me like has happened, that might be a blessing in dsiguise. Time to go with a pto pump. I have plans for one, with a real control valve like a real tractor. Let us know how it goes. Pto pumps ar available, with either a remote reservoir, or you can tap into the internal one on the Ford. I dont know which would be easier, but I'll probably go with a remote. Unless I decide to sell the thing and get a real tractor. Too bad, too, because it has a lot of potential...great tractor in all other ways. Also, fyi, I replaced the lift pump on the fuel injection with a small Napa electric pump, and illiminated the headaches with cranking forever when you get air in the lines or run out of fuel. The electric pump works great.
Best!
Ron Z


----------



## PMTECH (Jan 3, 2007)

Ron... Have yet to tackle the subject as I am loathe to replace parts without knowing if they are bad or not. I must apologize for not responding sooner. I have not been back to the forum and I do not check this email address often. Thanks for your reply to my post.


----------

